# Case that offers best airflow for gpu thermals



## CAL-OG (Aug 3, 2022)

Greetings, TPU community

I'm in the process of upgrading from an 8th gen i7 platform. I have a phanteks enthoo evolv (tempered glass variant) and as one might already be aware of, the airflow is quite restrictive which has prompted me to come here for advice. Aesthetically I love my case - but with how power hungry components are getting nowadays (my rtx 3090 idles at 40c with ac running) I should be looking at other alternatives for my upcoming raptor lake build. 

What's the best case that's currently available, with price being no object? Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 3, 2022)

Google is your friend, friend, as is pcpartspicker.com and the upteen-gazillion reviews out there 

I hope you're in this for the long haul, because when you ask these types of questions without any specifics, you will receive ~813.54K responses, most of which will conflict with each other, leaving you even moar confuserated than you already are....cause what 1 person (or 12) thinks is best may be considered bad/worse/mediocre by someone else....  

Just remember the old saying "opinions are like buttholes, everybody has one".. 

A betta option is for you to do your own research, and narrow your choices down to 4-5 cases, then ask for thoughts on them....  You'll still get many varying opinions, but at least they will be limited to the ones you chose


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2022)

CAL-OG said:


> What's the best case that's currently available, with price being no object? Appreciate the feedback.



Check out the cases TPU reviewed:








						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Blaeza (Aug 3, 2022)

Seriously, look at Gamers Nexus video's or just look at the reviews on here.  Or just get a reasonably good case and fill it with Noctua 3000 RPM fans.  Sorted.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Aug 3, 2022)

Agree.  Gamers Nexus has a series all about cases.
I've built in the Fractal Design Meshify.
OP, just look for something with a mesh front that will fit the fans you want.
Phanteks, Fractal Design,  CoolerMaster, Corsair, Antec. There's a lot of good mesh cases anymore.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 3, 2022)

I am very satisfied with my Lian Li Lancool II Mesh Performance which I purchased because it was highly touted by Tom's Hardware. I don't know if you will categorically discard anything that is published on that site but I've been reading it on and off since the Nineties when Thomas Pabst was running it.

Unfortunately due to time and budget issues, I did not test 50+ other mid-tower ATX cases that compete with the Lancool II so I'm sort of stuck just recommending something that works for me.

For what it's worth, the current temporary build in this case houses an ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 OC graphics card which idles at 30 °C.


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 3, 2022)

a Benchtable.
i went from Case to Case to Case over many years, bought so many case fans... just because either the CPU or GPU was not cool enough or "could be cooler".
i ditched all my cases to friends and Ebay... couldn't be happier with the performance (and the dust is actually less since you don't have case fans pulling air into a box that traps it for 12 hours per day.)


----------



## claes (Aug 3, 2022)

Checkout gamersnexus on YouTube, go to the most recent case review, and then check the GPU test charts. I’d do it for you but I’m away from my computer right now 

Personally the only reviewers I really trust these days. Most obscure their methods, often only compare cases in a similar “class,” and/or produce results that are inconsistent with other reviewers when comparing multiple cases. Some even change their components and then compare to other reviewed cases using different components. GN is transparent about their methods and their limitations, and seem to provide results that are consistent with other reviewers I trust.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 3, 2022)

Alright folks, several posts have been marked as LQ for not being helpful.  Either choose to help with the topic on hand or move on.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 3, 2022)

My pick would be the Corsair Airflow series and anything from Phanteks with a front grill. Having said that I also like the Deepcool Matrix 55 and for super GPU cooling the Cooler Master HAFXB is also great.


----------



## Blaeza (Aug 3, 2022)

What size case are you thinking of?


----------



## Edwired (Aug 3, 2022)

I personally chose a case with a balanced flow rate than a pretty case with restricted flow rate due to tempered glass which I dislike personally. Since I own NZXT Phantom 530 for a long time as it discontinued now it serves me well it kept everything cool.

As for size you are better off with a bigger case for better cooling as if you go small in case size you are affecting the flow rate resulting a hotter temperature reading


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 3, 2022)

Edwired said:


> I personally chose a case with a balanced flow rate than a pretty case with restricted flow rate due to tempered glass which I dislike personally. Since I own NZXT Phantom 530 for a long time as it discontinued now it serves me well it kept everything cool.
> 
> As for size you are better off with a bigger case for better cooling as if you go small in case size you are affecting the flow rate resulting a hotter temperature reading


Not necessarily. The Cooler Master HAF XB is short enough that the 2 140MM fans you can install will deliver tons of cool air directly across the GPU. Even RAM will run cooler in that case vs my Enthoo Pro 2.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 3, 2022)

I went from a Meshify C to a Torrent compact.

I had my Meshify loaded with 3K Noctunas 

Now I am just running the 2 stock front fans and a single cpu fan. It is blissfully quiet, and performance is still good. Not as good as it was with like 650cfm through the case, but it is hella quiet


----------



## CAL-OG (Aug 3, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> What size case are you thinking of?


Leaning towards a full tower just in case I do a custom loop in the future. 

Narrowed it down to the 7000D and O11D, realizing that I'm probably splitting hairs between the two. Appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 3, 2022)

As mine have 200mm fan front intake 2 120mm on top exhausting and 140mm on back pretty quiet for me but good flow rate


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 3, 2022)

CAL-OG said:


> Leaning towards a full tower just in case I do a custom loop in the future.
> 
> Narrowed it down to the 7000D and O11D, realizing that I'm probably splitting hairs between the two. Appreciate all the feedback.


If you are in that range take a look at the Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2 as well.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 3, 2022)

CAL-OG said:


> Greetings, TPU community
> 
> What's the best case that's currently available, with price being no object? Appreciate the feedback.[/FONT]



While price will be no object, looks and case size are personal and you stated nothing you like or case size.  The "best" airflow case would be an open test bench.  Otherwise any case with a mesh front like the phanteks 500 (you said you liked phanteks) will do the job as long as your airflow has a clear path to move cool air in and hot air out.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 3, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> While price will be no object, looks and case size are personal and you stated nothing you like or case size.  The "best" airflow case would be an open test bench.  Otherwise any case with a mesh front like the phanteks 500 (you said you liked phanteks) will do the job as long as your airflow has a clear path to move cool air in and hot air out.


I have seen prices of the latest cases it quiet shocking to be honest I have seen Asus case with a price tag over €300 that insane


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 3, 2022)

Edwired said:


> I have seen prices of the latest cases it quiet shocking to be honest I have seen Asus case with a price tag over €300 that insane


the fact that these cases are large, fuel cost is up, and container shipment cost has gone up 5x since pre-covid does not help


----------



## Edwired (Aug 3, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> the fact that these cases are large, fuel cost is up, and container shipment cost has gone up 5x since pre-covid does not help


Practically everything gone up in price. By the look of things that is happening now there's a possibility a recession could happen any time soon


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 3, 2022)

I picked up Corsair D5000 Airflow case myself recently haven't actually setup a system, but it's big stylish and has tons of mounting options. I'm sure you can make arguments for or against it though between it and some of the other options. I don't really have any regrets about the purchase decision or paying a bit more over the Corsair D4000 airflow that's bit cheaper alternative or another brand with similar functionality.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 3, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> I picked up Corsair D5000 Airflow case myself recently haven't actually setup a system, but it's big stylish and has tons of mounting options. I'm sure you can make arguments for or against it though between it and some of the other options. I don't really have any regrets about the purchase decision or paying a bit more over the Corsair D4000 airflow that's bit cheaper alternative or another brand with similar functionality.


One of the easiest cases to do an install in, including Cable management.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 4, 2022)

A Mesh Front case with vents in bottom and top of case.

A Cooler Master HAF, Aerocool Xpredator/Rosewill Thor, Some Zalman Cases. Antec Lan Cases


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2022)

Just throwing it out there for all the options it has, and due to the fact Im pleased with mine.









						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com


----------



## joemama (Aug 4, 2022)

Lian-li lancool II mesh or Antec DF700 flux


----------



## Nihillim (Aug 4, 2022)

Probably nothing outdoes the chimney stack cases, or models that allow for such a setup, when it comes to that, except for open bench.
But, if open bench is not up for consideration, then chimney stack/style.
Cooler Master SL600M and the old Silverstone Raven 02 are a couple of great examples.
You could even take Lian Li's Dynamic cases and place them on a pair of 2x4s for enhanced bottom intake; currently doing that with a bottom to top flow with an O11 Evo.


----------



## claes (Aug 4, 2022)

Was just gonna suggest the Alta F1 if money isn’t an object  Not ideal for a custom loop, but that’s half the fun


----------

